
'Pandemic' scientist makes breakthrough on Covid-19 cure - antimora
https://www.rnz.co.nz/national/programmes/checkpoint/audio/2018740956/pandemic-scientist-makes-breakthrough-on-covid-19-cure
======
roenxi
'Breakthrough' seems to be a slightly strong word here; this is one of what
might be more than 100 parallel efforts to create a COVID-19 treatment going
on around the globe.

The next breakthrough isn't going to be a good idea that is testable; they
already exist. What is needed at the moment is something that has scientific
evidence (ie, a good solid clinical trial) behind it and that is cheap to
produce.

~~~
phenkdo
People are looking for some rays of hope in these dark times, so perhaps the
publication can be forgiven to hype up some local researcher's work.

~~~
einpoklum
On the contrary. It is when people want to be misled into false hopes that it
is the press' duty to avoid doing so.

------
temikus
This sounds like monoclonal antibodies. Aren’t those extremely toilsome to
produce, therefore cost tons of money?

~~~
dogma1138
Yes, they also require extensive testing for a safety profile to be
determined.

Unless there will also be a pretty big advancement in fabrication this will
likely will never enter the market outside of potentially an orphan drug for
the wealthy.

